# Delta



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

This 3hp delta is for sale locally for $650.
2100cfm










I was looking at getting this general 2hp for Christmas $1000 new with taxes. The one with the 2 micro canister filter.

http://www.general.ca/products/1_general/10_dust/10-110.html

In your experience, what would you choose? I like the idea if the canister filter on general with the paddles to knock off dust


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

For what its worth, I'd go with the delta. Sounds a little expensive though. They will probably take less.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

I agree that the price seems high. Do you foresee needing the additional power this gives over the General?

One thing I'd suggest is to get some hard information regarding the quality of the filter bags. If they don't provide true 1 micron filtration capability, you need to factor in the cost of replacing then with canister filters, such as those from Wynn Environmental. 

I suspect these may be 30 micron (cough!!), or 5 micron at best- worthless or worse, IMO. Manufacturers can get a bit weasely in describing filter performance- "can filter particles as small as 1 micron" is meaningless. I'm not aware of any bag that can give the performance of a good canister filter, if for no other reason than the filter surface area is so much smaller. 

Whichever direction you go, for the sake of your lungs, I'd go with the best filter you can afford.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Try not to get caught up in the micron world. It's only been a very few years that this measurement has been in the lime light. If it were really worth all the hoopla, most of us would be dead by now. If your shop isn't totally HEPA. What are you gaining by obsessing with the DC?

You can do more with the DC by converting it into a two stage system and reduce the amount of dust the filter has to handle. Also consider the noise level and realize your hearing may suffer long before your lungs. Cheap DC= loud DC.

Al


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's a terrible deal. You can get the same version from grizzly new for under 600 shipped, or the canister filter version brand new to your door for 750. 

Used, I wouldn't pay more than 400 for that. Otherwise order new. 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/G1030Z2P

http://www.grizzly.com/products/G0562ZP


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

With all due respect, Al, I have to disagree with some of the comments you made. I don't think that the suggestion of getting a high performance filter is obsessing.

Woodworking is full of risks and ways of reducing those risks. Some choose, for example, to invest in a SawStop or a saw with a good riving knife and blade guard, while others choose not to. That it their choice, as is my personal choice to have a good dust collection system. No, my shop is not totally HEPA compliant, but that doesn't mean it's not worthwhile trying to reduce dust in the air in ways that I find reasonable.



> It's only been a very few years that this measurement has been in the lime light. If it were really worth all the hoopla, most of us would be dead by now.


 This reminds me of comments that were made in the not too distant past about the (lack) of hazards of smoking cigarettes. Because information is new doesn't mean it's not real. Also, while dust-related health problems are not as dramatic as the sudden loss of a finger or other body part, it doesn't mean they can be equally debilitating.

I agree that a good two stage system will reduce the load on the DC filter, but it cannot overcome the limitations of a crappy filter.

I agree that hearing protection is also needed, but not in competition with dust collection; they're not mutually exclusive. I wear hearing protection in addition to good air filtration and wearing a good respirator whenever I am dealing with loud and/or dust producing activities, respectively.

I think that loud DC=cheap DC is too much of a generalization. As I understand it, there are a lot of factors that go into DC impeller design, such as blade shape and orientation. Designers can reduce impeller noise, but at the expense of decreased performance. Also, other things being equal, a more powerful (and expensive) DC is going to produce more noise than a small one.

I'll get off my soap box now, and won't say more. 'Nuf said. :smile:

John


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

jdonhowe said:


> With all due respect, Al, I have to disagree with some of the comments you made. I don't think that the suggestion of getting a high performance filter is obsessing.
> 
> Woodworking is full of risks and ways of reducing those risks. Some choose, for example, to invest in a SawStop or a saw with a good riving knife and blade guard, while others choose not to. That it their choice, as is my personal choice to have a good dust collection system. No, my shop is not totally HEPA compliant, but that doesn't mean it's not worthwhile trying to reduce dust in the air in ways that I find reasonable.
> 
> ...


Well I think your kidding yourself if you think there is a measurable difference that is healthier to your lungs. It all gets wiped out by the dust coming out the top of the table saw while leaning over making cuts. Better to spend your money on a sanding system linked to a good dust extractor. Leave the DC to suck up the chips.

Also consider this. A two stage system allows the fine dust to collect on the bags there by increasing the filtration of the finer particles. Something the manufactures are aware of but don't bother to disclose. This isn't the case on a standard DC because the bag fills and reduces the area of filter square feet. Also the dust gets removed each time the bag needs to be emptied. 

It's my understanding smaller DCs are louder than larger ones due to higher tip speed on the impeller and they generate a higher pitch wind noise. I also remember some Delta units use a cast aluminum impeller that is in fact better, quieter and more efficient. 

The comparison to smoking was unfair and apples to oranges.

Nuf said. 

Al


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The dust is terrible for your lungs...any removed from the air improves quality of the air your breathing. End of story!! It's common sense that high concentrations of dust don't belong in your lungs.


----------

